# Bear Apprentice arrow selection



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

for a good starter arrow i like victory, a.600 spine should be great for that length and poundage, maybe even .500. bout $65 per doz


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

600 spine will work if she shoots a 125 grain point and the arrow is 28" long.. Here are the numbers at 45 lbs

348 grains
17% FOC
21.1 Ft Lbs of KE

If she wants to shoot an arrow to fit her bow then the Beman Carbon Cub 27 will be better for her. Then she can use 75 grain points and cut the arrow down to 23" it will reduce weight and keep the KE about the same..


----------

